# so im new here



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

im new to this board, figured id join and get some info...I've always liked snowboarding just havent found time til I just graduated from college to actually get into it. Im a pretty easy going and out going guy, and if theres anyone that boards around West Virginia or PA let me know, im trying to find someone to board with (I just moved to a new town for a job where I dont know anyone haha). Im kind of a newb boarder (not too new, i've been several times) too but I hope to learn thru time and many fallings-on-my-ass.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome aboard! 

Wisp and Snowshoe will be the closest mountains to you.

My company has an office in fairmont so i've been down that way a few times...


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

snowshoe has more green/blue terrain & bang for the buck than wisp & probably snows a hell of a lot more. it's just intrawest-expensive. but it's one of the best mountains in the area.


i've only been to wisp twice, once it was raining but we stuck it out. the other time the "sno" was real deep & heavy and it was more like surfing on the slushie than snowboarding. it was fun, but weird. like deep powder, but not powder...frozen granulars.
the trails were alright though & there's a good number of them. the skiers were heavy though, and cris-crossed across the trail the whole time.

there's also timberline & canaan valley in wv, but i haven't been to either of them yet. 

so yeah, welcome.


----------

